# 17,000 miles and counting



## TeslaBilly (7 mo ago)

I bought my Tesla Model 3 in December 2020 and it’s been excellent so far all the way through. I’ve taken it in a couple of long road-trips with no problems whatsoever and I’ve had zero mechanical issues of any kind. Will follow this report up at 35,000 miles,


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

What happens at 35K?


----------



## TeslaBilly (7 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> What happens at 35K?


Just chose 35,000 miles as the next point to update how the car is doing. Most of the people I know who own Model 3s say they’ve rarely had any issues, even with a lot more mileage than I’ve got.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Almost at 12K here after four years so no reports from me.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Bought my M3 in 2018 and just passed 20k miles. Neither my wife or I had a 5-day a week car commute even prior to the pandemic, so that's why our mileage is relatively low. We do typically take at least one long (overnight) road trip a year.

The only mechanical issue we had was the magnet on the charge door fell off, and that was repaired under warranty.


----------

